# Animal welfare Egypt



## Guest (Sep 17, 2013)

Looking for a day out with a difference, then why not visit our shelters this coming Saturday 


Open day at both cat and dog shelter this Saturday..... 
If you are interested in adopting or fostering any of our animals please come along and meet them and us at the shelter. Mona will be at the dog shelter from 2pm-6pm. then at the cat shelter from 6-9pm. I will be at the cat shelter from 11.30am.(Chris) We are also open for donations to be dropped off including blankets for winter, medicines etc . There will also be the opportunity to buy pet shop items direct from ESMA at the cat shelter.. collar, leads, bowls, coats, cat beds.. every pound goes direct to ESMA. Please come and visit us even if it is just to say hello and make some time for our animals they will give you so much when you say hello to them. 

If you are new in Cairo and missing your pet back home then we could solve that problem for you.


----------

